# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الحديث وعلومه >  شر النساء ست هن الحنانة والأنانة والمنانة والحداقة والبراقة والشداقة

## احمد ابو انس

قال الرسول ﷺ؛ شر النساء ست هن الحنانة والأنانة والمنانة والحداقة والبراقة والشداقة٠
ما صحة هذ الحديث.

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

فلم نقف فيما اطلعنا عليه من دواوين السنة وكتب أهل العلم على حديث بهذا اللفظ أو المعنى، ولكن ذكر الرحيباني في مطالب أولى النهى شرح غاية المنتهى قال:  نقل المصنف في بعض تعاليقه عن الماوردي والغزالي أنهما قالا : يكره نكاح  الحنانة والمنانة والأنانة والحداقة والبراقة والشداقة والممراضة . 
فالحنانة التي لها ولد تحن إليه, والمنانة التي تمن على الزوج بما تفعله،  والأنانة كثيرة الأنين, والحداقة التي تسرق كل شيء بحدقتها وتكلف الزوج,  والبراقة التي تشتغل غالب أوقاتها ببريق وجهها وتحسينه. وقيل: هي التي  يصيبها الغضب عند الطعام فلا تأكل إلا وحدها, والشداقة كثيرة الكلام ,  والممراضة التي تتمارض غالب أوقاتها من غير مرض.
ونسب الغزالي ذلك القول إلى بعض العرب في الإحياء فقال: قال  بعض العرب: لا تنكحوا من النساء ستة: لا أنانة، ولا منانة، ولا حنانة، ولا  تنكحوا حداقة، ولا براقة، ولا شداقة. هذا ما وقفنا عليه في ذلك.


 والله أعلم.

http://fatwa.islamweb.net/fatwa/inde...twaId&Id=70378

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

إن  النساء  كأشجار  نبتن  معًا ..... منهن  مُرٌّ  وبعض  المرِّ  مأكولُ
إن النساء ولو صوِّرن من ذهب ..... فيهن من هفوات الجهل  تمحيلُ
إن النساء متى ينهين  عن  خُلق ..... فإنه    واجب  لا بد  مفعول
فما وعدنَكَ من  شرّ  وفين  به ..... وما وعدنك من خير  فممحولُ

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

> ولكن ذكر الرحيباني في مطالب أولى النهى شرح غاية المنتهى قال:  نقل المصنف في بعض تعاليقه عن الماوردي والغزالي أنهما قالا : يكره نكاح  الحنانة والمنانة والأنانة والحداقة والبراقة والشداقة والممراضة . 
> فالحنانة التي لها ولد تحن إليه,


*وما الكراهة في ذلك ؟! 
هل المراد التي لها ولد من غيره -أي سبق لها الزواج- ؟!
 أم أنها تبالغ في الحنان؟*

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

> *
>  أم أنها تبالغ في الحنان؟*


هذا هو .

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

> *وما الكراهة في ذلك ؟! 
> هل المراد التي لها ولد من غيره -أي سبق لها الزواج- ؟!
>  أم أنها تبالغ في الحنان؟*


الحَنَّانةُ كما في المعجم: المرأة تَحِنُّ إِلى ولدها أو إلى زوجها الأول فتذكره بالحنين والتحزُّن.

----------


## احمد ابو انس

جزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## احمد ابو انس

وفي بعض مواقع التواصل الإجتماعي  نسبوه إلى عمر رضي الله عنه .

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

> جزاكم الله خيرا


وجزاك مثله.

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

> وفي بعض مواقع التواصل الإجتماعي  نسبوه إلى عمر رضي الله عنه .


مواقع التواصل أشبه بمجالس القصاصين، ينتشر فيها الغرائب والفرائد والنوادر التي لا أصل لها.

----------


## احمد ابو انس

جزاكم الله خيرا.

----------


## احمد ابو انس

يرفع للفائدة .

----------


## احمد ابو انس

س/ "شر النساء ست هن الحنانة والأنانة والمنانة والحداقة والبراقة والشداقة"٠ ما صحة هذ الحديث؟
ج/ لا أصل له في سنة رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، ونسب الغزالي ذلك القول إلى بعض العرب في الإحياء فقال: قال بعض العرب: لا تنكحوا من النساء ستة: لا أنانة، ولا منانة، ولا حنانة، ولا تنكحوا حداقة، ولا براقة، ولا شداقة.

https://thearchive.me/fb/tas7i7y/-BBl86jNvXq2

----------

